# Quicktime in Firefox



## seberix (2. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Ich hab mir gerade den neuen Firefox installiert und bin auf eine Seite gesurft wo dann die Meldung kam das angeblich das Quicktime Plugin fehlt.

Ich habe aber Quicktime installiert - wo ist das Problem? Gibt es ein Quicktime Plugin extra für Firefox?

Danke für die Hilfe - Grüsse


----------

